# Dubai Life



## DubaiDream (Jul 9, 2011)

Please Help!
I am married with 2 children and am looking to start a new life in Dubai. Both myself and my husband are graduates and are working at the moment.

I want to know where is the best place to speak to anyone regarding jobs and life in Dubai.

Please if you have any information on the topic whether it be good or bad it will be appreciated a lot! 

Shabina


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

DubaiDream said:


> Please Help!
> I am married with 2 children and am looking to start a new life in Dubai. Both myself and my husband are graduates and are working at the moment.
> 
> I want to know where is the best place to speak to anyone regarding jobs and life in Dubai.
> ...


I would suggest you start here - look through the different threads and build your own picture. Don't be too taken in by the salary threads  The info on here is very useful but you need to take the time to look through it, also some of the regulars can be a bit brutal if you don't research your questions a little bit first 

We move over in Sep and are looking forward to it, we also have 2 little kids so are in a similar situation.

Make 5 posts and you can PM people for specific questions, most are very helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a list of recruiters and a lot of useful information on this sticky. If you are using recruitment agents to find a job, you will need to follow up with phone calls to make sure that they have at least picked up your CV.

I would also advise that you invest in a copy of Dubai Explorer or borrow a copy off a friend (if they have one). It contains a lot of useful information about the UAE in general.


----------

